
Show HN: [p]ortal - shinemonad
https://github.com/fbeline/portal
======
avitzurel
One really cool trick I recently learned is defining $CDPATH. This way, when
you do `cd some-directory`, you can navigate to it even if you are not on the
same level.

So, if you add ~/projects to your CDPATH, you can do cd project1 from any
directory on your computer and it will navigate to to the right place.

Cool project though, I like the idea.

